# Wolf's Wash & Wipe



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm approaching my last litre of ONR and was looking at alternatives out of curiosity.

Did a search about the Wolf's, but it doesn't seem to have the same popularity/interest as ONR. Or are there secret users of Wolf's or have tried it as well as ONR out there that might have a view?



Thanks


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Take a look this review: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=301592&highlight=green


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks. Yeah I read your review, but there has been very little mention of it since. There's not even a lot of mention in the wider world of the internet in comparison to ONR. 

That's why I was thinking that interest in it seems to have petered out and wondered whether it just maybe wasn't as good as initially thought.

Are you still using it as your primary method?
How are you finding it?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

I have ONR2012 version, Ultima Waterless Wash and Wolf's Mean Green. For those I like most Ultima version but it is also most expensive so I would lean to Mean Green after it ends.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

i tried both ( and some others) and have sticked with wolfs. it's economical, and most of all, it leaves nothing behind! I hate it that ONR leaves gloss enhancers behind altering your wax abilities, it can smear, colors your mitt... non of that with wolf's! and it's good for his coatings


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks. I might dabble and try it when I next order some bits.

Have no qualms with ONR, just the curiosity factor 

Blackmondie; Do you pre-spray, like with ONR, or do you just get straight into the wash? That's the impression I get of how to use it from the few threads I've read about it.

Does the dilution need to be adjusted from the stated 500:1 for hard/soft water, again like I do with ONR?


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I have pre-sprayed, but don't bother anymore. maybe on the lower parts before cleaning them, but otherwise I didn't feel like it improved the cleaning abilities that much, but then again, they are pretty impressive 

I usually use rain water, so this isn't hard and use about 15 ml for 10 liter, so thats a litlle below 500:1
if I used tap water ( not the softest ) I always use 500:1 or 20ml for 10 liter. if you have hard water you could go up to 25 - 30 ml but that's max.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Well I had my bucket filled and next to the car at 3.34pm. Washed, dried and carried my bucket in at 3.55pm. Admittedly, haven't done the wheels, but I was more sick of getting manky hands when closing the tailgate :lol:

I know it's not all about speed, but think that's even quicker than my ONR PB.

It's been raining pretty much all day and only stopped about 3pm, so the dirt was slightly damp and I did go around the bottom of the car with some ONR I had left over in a spray bottle, but it has certainly done a good job and you could see the dirt running off the car.

It's strange as the post-wash water in the bucket was considerably darker than with ONR, which could be a combo of the car being dirtier and the way Wolf's works, as it was vice-versa with the noodle mitt which was still pretty clean when I was finished.

Look forward to trying it again


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't mean to criticise but for me there's no point in washing the car if you don't wash the alloys. Clean alloys make a car. It's the icing on the cake.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

They will get washed, just not today


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

glad you like it


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

sm81 said:


> I have ONR2012 version, Ultima Waterless Wash and Wolf's Mean Green. For those I like most Ultima version but it is also most expensive so I would lean to Mean Green after it ends.


How do you like UWW other than the cost?


----------

